# Hasselblad Made a Phone Attachment That Adds RAW and 10x Zoom



## table1349 (Aug 31, 2016)

The phone junkies are going to love this one. 

Hasselblad Made a Phone Attachment That Adds RAW and 10x Zoom


----------



## dxqcanada (Aug 31, 2016)

... nah, no good .. cannot attach a Biogon on that kit.


----------



## table1349 (Aug 31, 2016)

dxqcanada said:


> ... nah, no good .. cannot attach a Biogon on that kit.


Hell your from Canada, it doesn't need a Biogon attached it needs a Faber attached.


----------



## dxqcanada (Aug 31, 2016)

You are mistaken ... we are always wearing snowshoes, so the phone don't need it ... just make sure to carry a mini ice scraper so we can look at the screen ... and fingerless gloves.


----------



## table1349 (Aug 31, 2016)

You have to get with it up there.  Here is a monopod snow shoe.


----------

